# Annabelle's test results! Cushing's?



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I just heard from the vet (not the one from yesterday :evil: ) that saw Annabelle on Weds. She said that the only thing the blood results point to is Cushing's Disease.  The only way to find out for sure is to do a $150.00 all day blood test. Or I can have an ultrasound done for $375 that will tell if the adrenal gland is enlarged (hopefully it would tell that) or is she has some type of stones in her bladder (which could also be a possibilty). 

If she does have Cushing's it will be very expensive to treat her. Approximately $1500.00 a year. We do not have that. I would of course try everything to scape up the money but my husband is not so willing. I'm just going to think about which test to do over the weekend and call the vet back next week. I just don't know what to do. I would appreciate any experience that any of you have with this disease and if you have any advise I am open to that too. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh no. That is so sad to hear. I hope it's possibly just stones in her bladder. I don't know about that disease, but I think I've heard it mentioned on here before. I'm sure someone on here can give you some good advice. I hope there is a way for you to work it out. You and annabelle are in my thoughts.
 
Meg


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I just want to cry because I feel so bad for you. I know you will get lots of good advice from others here but all I can offer is my prayers.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Is it the meds that cost so much? Perhaps the meds can be found elsewhere cheaper or is it more than that (tests etc) I am very sad to hear that. I would go for the blood test since the other sounds iffy. Prayers are with you all the way. 
What can they do for her pain in the meantime anything?


----------



## lee73 (Jun 16, 2005)

*so sorry*

Oh SC, I am so very sorry to hear about Anabelle. I can imagine how hard this must be for you. I'm not even sure what to say, but my thoughts are with you and Anabelle. 

I imagine that it must be very frustrating to have waited for the results only to find out you need another test. Ugh.

Have you looked into pet insurance? I looked into it for Carlota and almost applied, but then we moved out of the country for a while. It could be an option for you guys, if it does turn out that Anabelle needs treatment.

Well, I wish I had better advice or ways to help. I'll be thinking of you and Anabelle and hoping for the best. Please keep us posted.

Lee


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks guys! 

Lee thanks for reminding me about the insurance. We definitely need to look into that. I think you have to get it BEFORE they are diagnosed though. 

KB mamma, the way that I understand it, the treatment for the disease itself is expensive. The dosage has to be just right so there are lots of vet visits and blood tests done for the rest of her life. Annabelle just turned 4 years old June 9th. She's still pretty young. Poor baby.  She is getting too much cortisol in her body. The only way they can make her feel better is to stop that. They can't treat without having a definite diagnosis.

Cushing's is caused by a tumor in the adrenal gland or the pituitary gland. (I've gotten most of my info from the net. It's all new to me and I could be wrong about some of this.) The vet only mentioned the adrenal gland to me so I think for some reason she must be leaning toward that being where Annabelle's problem is. The ultrasound would show if the tumor has spread to other parts of her body.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah the ins would consider that a pre exsisting condition....for a year minimum but after that I am not sure..... 

Can the tumor be removed if it hasnt spread? We have to find an answer for her


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Can you consider a visit to a holistic vet as an alternative...? not sure what they can do but its an option I would try once you have all the test results in


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

If it is in her adrenal gland and hasn't spread, it can be removed. If it is in her pituitary gland, they only treat with medicine. 

I've never thought about holistic medicine but at this point I'm open to almost anything.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I am so sorry - atleast if you have the USS done you will know what the cause of it is and they will be able to check for bladder stones at the same time - i really hope it is that , here is some info I have found I hope it helps :



> Cushing's disease is probably more accurately referred to as hyperadrenocorticism -- the production of
> too much adrenal hormone, in particular corticosteroids. It can be naturally occurring or due to over
> administration of corticosteroids such as prednisone (iatrogenic Cushings). The latter is easy to cure -
> just cut out the corticosteroid administration slowly to allow the body to return to normal function. The
> ...


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Clare.  2 years with or without treatment?  I keep thinking well maybe it is just stones in her bladder but that wouldn't explain her muscle loss evident from the blood work (would it?) or her puffy, droopy face. Then I think well maybe it is just pancreatitis. I don't know if that would have been evident in the blood work. That wouldn't explain the muscle loss or droopy face either though.


----------



## vw3sarah22 (Jan 6, 2005)

i think humans that have cushing's disease sometimes get a puffy face.

your baby is in our thoughts  

sarah, oliver and mimi


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

SC, maybe I can help you. I understand Cushing's. My dog Dumpling (Samoyed/terrier mix) was diagnosed with Cushing's at age 13. I know she had it earlier because she had symptoms.

I gotta say this is hard for me to talk about because I only lost Dumpy 5 months ago. She lived to be 16 - that was two and half years after the formal diagnoses. She was diagnosed from a simple blood panel. Her levels - trying to remember - I'm thinking cortizone - were so high that combined with her sympotms it was obvious.

General symptoms that I recall:

1. excessive panting for no obvious reason (she began this at age 8) she'd pant so hard that the entire bed would literally sway back and forth

2. obsessive-compulsive behaviors can be a side effect (someone on this forum said that was not possible but my vet said it is what was happening and I watched it occur for years) Her obsession was licking carpet. It didn't have to be a spot where something was dropped - she just had to lick.

3. excessive drinking and urinating - a dog with Cushing's doesn't just drink, they ravenously consume water in huge quantities.

At age 13 I was given the option of further testing and medications. I learned that the medications are difficult to diagnose and adjust, that we'd have to do weekly or monthly tests, and that it was expensive. I would have paid anything to save her, but I chose not to do this because this dog's sister died of kidney disease at age 13. Her name was Doodle. She was sickly all her life. I spent thousands of dollars and I personally gave her subcantaneous (SP) fluids 2 times per day. All that increased her life by about 3 months. Doodle had been sickly all her life and was used to me treating her for various aiments. Dumpy was always healthy and never even took a pill except for antibiotics after tooth cleaning. I decided not to put her through that at age 13.

So, she began to eat Science Diet L/D and nothing else. This worked well - she was a happy girl at age 13 and 14. Before her 15th birthday she slipped on the steps and made her tumor bleed. I was told to take her home and make the decision about quality of life. Much to our surprise and our great joy she lived another year. At 15 and 1/2 she lost so much weight that she looked like a concentration camp survivor. I began to feed her anything she wanted. She regained some weight and was so happy.

The tumor was so large at this point, I could see it on her side. Soon after her 16th birthday the Cushing's, which had primarily effected her liver to that point, overtook her kidneys. She began to swell and could not walk. She laid on a cushion in whatever room I was in and wagged her tail alot. Finally one morning she wasn't wagging and was in pain and I made the call and .. you know.. stopped the pain before it increased.

My vet said if you had to pick a disease for your elderly dog - Cushing's would be your choice. It's easier than some others. However, this is heartbreaking because your baby is so young. Mine was already 13. But, my point is that she lived happily for many years and was not dragged back and forth to the vet continously. If it would help you to talk to someone who has gone through this you can PM me. If you want we can do something online like MSN or yahoo for a live chat or the chat room here. Or if you really want, I would PM you my phone number. 

One questions about your vet - you're being offered lots of expensive alternatives. Was a food change mentioned?

Your pup will be in my prayers and I'm here if you want to talk.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you so much for the info Frasier's mom! I was really hoping someone would have some experience with this although how sad that someone does. I'm sorry.  

Something that bugs me is that we don't notice Annabelle drinking excessive amounts of water. She is beginning to have accidents though so mabye we just haven't noticed. :?: Mainly she "looks" ill. She has the Cushing's look. Her face is puffy and droopy and she has a saggy belly. She's gained 1lb. in 2 weeks! She's always had the thin hair and bare spots so that is not new. She does the obsessive licking that you mentioned. Other than that she just feels bad. She does nothing but sleep and occasionally will hide in the corner. She hasn't done that today, thank goodness. 

As far as diet, I specifically asked the vet today about diet and she acted like it had no significance. Annabelle was on Science Diet z/d until about 3 months ago for skin rashes that we thought might be food allergies. I switched her to the Royal Canin Chihuahua because she kept stealing Cody and Callie's food. I think I'll switch her to the Science Diet l/d since you had luck with that. Do you know what the l/d stands for?


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. Here is alittle info on Science Diet L/D. 

http://www.hillspet.com/zSkin_2/pro...older_id=2534374302037389&bmUID=1119054241808

You and her will be in our prayers. Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info NoahFL! And thanks most of all for your prayers.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't want to encourage you to switch vets since I know you just did. But, it's bugging me that your vet doesn't see diet as significant.

Dumpy's liver was the initial organ affected. The L/d stands for liver diet. When the kidney's are affected they need (I think) i/d and I don't know what it stands for. Both are strictly prescription and your vet will have to prescribe them. They're expensive, but no more than Annabelle will eat at her size, that's not gonna matter. Dumpy weighed 30 lbs. So we spent about $40 a month on the food.

I'm not sure if this is relevant at all to Dumpy's longevity with the disease but because of a disease her sister had, her sister had to eat Science Diet R/D (restrictive diet). So, Dumpy ate it too all of her life until the diagnosis. [Just in case anyone has a fit about a dog eating R/D when she doesn't actually need it - she had supplements in her diet and also treats with fat content to make up the difference and this was done with vet approval.]

If I recall the difference in L/D and I/D is not significant, except with certain diagnoses. Nate?

I'm crying my eyes out here because talking about this is bringing back thoughts I've tried to forget about. But, if talking to me can help you to help Annabelle I'm all for that.

Dumpy felt bad, she threw up a lot - especially bile, until we went to the L/D. 

I'm thinking Annabelle in the corner might be security for her, or a developing obsession. If you don't think it's security and it hurts you to watch her sit there - block off that corner. I know she's your priority but you can make this easier for yourself in little ways too.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so sorry about Annabelle and wish I had some advice to offer but since I have no experience or real knowledge of this disease, all I can offer are my prayers. 

Please keep us posted, and I will keep both you and Annabelle in my prayers.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Annabelle throws up bile every now and then. When I took her to the vet 2 weeks ago he gave her some tummy med and some of the canned Science Diet i/d. She wouldn't touch it. Maybe if I get the dry food? She's used to dry. We were just beginning to try to figure out what was wrong with her. He was scheduled back from his vacation on Weds and a jet ski ran into him in the water and broke his pelvis. He'll be out for 3 months. Therefore the new vet. They are alternating vets until he gets back. Although I like this woman much more than the idiot yesterday, it sounds like I need to find a good one that can see us thru this. 

I'm sorry this is upsetting you. I think you've given me enough info to start with. We don't have talk about it anymore. It sounds like you did the right thing with your dog and he lived a long life despite his illness. Hugs to you.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ah darn it. cushings can be expensive to treat and i hoped that this wouldn't be the case. i had the cushings scare with rolo and he had to have a few blood tests (with his overall look and symptoms we weren't believing that he didn't have cushings so he did the all day tests twice.) but it turned out he doesn't have it. the all day blood tests are the better way to go since it's hard to get things on the x-ray. however if it is cushings, your baby can live a regular life with meds. i read that 2 year stuff on the web and went to my vet almost in tears when we were waiting for the results and he was like 2 years hu? that's bull sh*t. with meds he can be kept comfortable and expect to live much longer than 2 years.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

So your dog didn't have it even though he "looked" like he had it? What did/does he have?


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

We were given I/D too until we had the firm diagnosis. She hated it too. But, the L/D she liked.

Don't apologize for bringing back my memories. We're supposed to be in the world to help each other. If I know or can say anything that helps you, then that just honors my Dumpy's memory.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Frasier's mom you have helped me quite a bit. Consider Dumpy's memory honored.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

SC said:


> So your dog didn't have it even though he "looked" like he had it? What did/does he have?


we are still perplexed by rolo's "look" he is the biggest one in the front of the "herd" he's been on a diet (science diet r/d) and only gets what is given to him, no table food no treats nothing. he lost about 20 pounds or so but the rest wont come off. he has severe djd (dejenerative joint disease) in his back hips and hyperkeratosis but that doesn't make him have that "cushing's look"


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww look at all the cute doggies!  Is Rolo the same breed as the rest of them? 

Now my husband thinks we just need to switch her food and see if she gets better. :roll: Right now I'm leaning toward the blood test. I think the main thing the vet was concerned about (the thing that couldn't be explained away) was the creatine(?) in her blood which showed muscle loss. I may not be understanding that right at all.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

SC said:


> Aww look at all the cute doggies!  Is Rolo the same breed as the rest of them?
> 
> Now my husband thinks we just need to switch her food and see if she gets better. :roll: Right now I'm leaning toward the blood test. I think the main thing the vet was concerned about (the thing that couldn't be explained away) was the creatine(?) in her blood which showed muscle loss. I may not be understanding that right at all.


all 5 of them are related  see, rolo just looks weird...


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

He just looks like a BIG boy to me.  Did he get that way gradually or over time? Annabelle's new look has just been over the past month, I would say.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Annabelle. I would agree with you about the blood test as it seems to me crucial to know for sure. I really wish it would turn out to be something more easily treatable.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

SC said:


> He just looks like a BIG boy to me.  Did he get that way gradually or over time? Annabelle's new look has just been over the past month, I would say.


he was a chubby puppy but it was like boom fat fat fat! and that tell tale droopy sad face.... it's weird. we gotta get everyone's bloodwork done again (every year for us since they are all considered seniors now) so maybe somethig will show up...


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Auggie's Mom! This is heart wrenching for me. I've never had to go through all this not knowing with a pet before. My chi that I had before Annabelle did have cancer but it was discovered at a routine exam and she was already 14.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> he was a chubby puppy but it was like boom fat fat fat! and that tell tale droopy sad face.... it's weird. we gotta get everyone's bloodwork done again (every year for us since they are all considered seniors now) so maybe somethig will show up...


How frustrating for you guys!

Okay what I think I'll do is change her food and have the blood test done.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I can certainly understand that I would be a basketcase :roll: Prayers for you


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I wish I could say or do somehting that would make you feel better and that would heel poor annabelle. 

I will keep the both of you in my thoughts and prayers...

Good luck and God bless


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is so sad!  I feel so bad for you and Annabelle.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks guys! I'm still up obsessing about all of this. Some of you may remember me posting this picture. It was on April 2nd. The face swelling came out of no where and took hours to go down. In fact I don't think it has gone down completely. I think her face is slightly swollen and her eyes are still slightly droopy. It isn't really noticeable to anyone but me and my husband. I wonder if this could have been her first symptom of whatever is wrong with her? :?: :?: :?: Where is Nate when you need him? :wink:


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

You've got me wondering if maybe you're not seeing Cushing's but a kidney issue. In my dog's case, the liver was first affected - the kidney's not until much later. You mentioned creatine - I think that is associated with kidneys. I don't remember what level was so high for Dumpy to get her Cushing's diagnosis.

Try to sleep.  I know it's hard. But you have to.


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

I just read this thread! I am so sorry for your pain. She is so adorable!!!!
I will pray for her and for your peace.


----------



## mark1010 (Jun 12, 2005)

i dont know too much about cushings but i do know that the tumor can be removed. the only problem is that the whole adrenal gland may have to be removed to get out the entire tumor...do they think it would be easier to supplement the cortisol if the adrenal gland was removed, rather than try to control the cortisol levels? so sorry to hear this..it's always scary when something happens to the babies.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Frasier's mom, the test results were really overwhelming and hard for me to understand. The thing that stood out the most for the vet was the fact that Annabelle's bloodwork shows definite signs of muscle mass loss. I forget what reading told her that. Her glucose was slightly elevated but she said that could have been due to stress. There were a couple of other things too but I don't remember them. I only remember the muscle mass loss because that was the only one that could not be explained away. Oh man I think we have a long road ahead of us until I know anything for sure. :? 

Mark they haven't even given me a definite Cushing's diagnosis yet. They did a complete bloodwork on her Thursday and urinalysis. The bloodwork shows some abnormalities that lead them to believe that it could be Cushing's. Her urine was clear except for 2 crystals. I don't know what that part means.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

This thread is incredibly heart wrenching. SC, you need to make the vet explain things in a way that a lay person can understand. That's part of his/her job. Take someone with you to listen and take notes if necessary, preferably someone who's not emotionally involved in the situation. And make the vet write things down so you can refer back to what was said. 

Stay strong, sweetie. I can only imagine how rough this is on you. I hope all our prayers will help you and your baby girl.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Wish I could do or say something that could help more .
sorry to hear all of this , bless her she is so very beautiful  
give her an extra hug from me xxx

{{{hugs}}} ' Sara & Fizzy D '


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Rachael the vet was really patient and good at explaining it. It was just mind boggling at first and like you said...... I should have written down what she said. I'll talk to her again on Monday to try to get everything straight in my head. Thank you so much for caring.

Thank you too Sara!

You guys I just noticed that her neck is terribly bruised.  It must be from when they walked her Thursday trying to get the urine sample. One of the symptoms of Cushing's is


> • easily damaged/bruised skin that heals slowly


I have a good mind to march her up there and show them what they did to her! :x 

If you look closely below the line of bruising, you can see a puffy, fluid filled pocket.  









Here is a picture I just took of her resting. I think you can tell that her face still seems a little puffy.









My poor baby.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Her little face just makes me want to cry!
SC, I am so sorry you 2 have to go through this. I will keep your little Annabelle in my thoughts.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Poor Annabelle - she just looks so sad in this pics. 

All I know about Cushings is what I have read on this forum. But I do know that elevated creatine levels has to do with the kidneys filtering the blood. Since I had pneumonia five years ago, I have some scar tissue in my left lung, and once a year my pulmonary specialist has a CT scan done to moniter for any changes. One of the things I have to do prior to the CT scan, is have blood work done to measure my creatine level. They do this to make sure your kidneys are filtering your blood as they should, as they inject a radioactive solution for contrast during the scan and they want to be sure your kidneys are functioning properly before injecting. Hope this makes sense - I'm not very good at explaining things like this.

So if Annabelle's creatine level is not normal, that would indicate to me that her kidneys are not functioning properly. I'm no vet, and my medical knowledge is limited, but that just makes sense to me as a lay person.

I will keep Annabelle and you in my thoughts and prayers.

BTW - Annabelle reminds me so much of my chi Tia, that I lost last year. Same coloring, eyes, nose. Tia had more spots on her back than Annabelle though.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Kellly. That little sad face makes me sad too.  

Thanks for the info Chimom. I found this on a Cushing's board.



> Urine:
> Cortisol / Creatine Ratio 75 (>13.5 indicates elevated cortisol)


That must be what my vet was talking about. The Cortisol/Creatine Ratio indicates elevated cortisol which is indicative of Cushing's Disease.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG...I just saw this post. Nate and I have been busy lately so we haven't been able to get on the boards. I will tell him to post when he gets a chance (he's up in San Francisco visiting his family this weekend). Annabelle's little face breaks my heart. Please give her lots of kisses from us and we will keep you guys in our thoughts.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you so much Kristen!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Is the bruising from her harness when they were walking her? I'm in tears looking at these pictures. You must be beside yourself.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I am Rachael. That's why I was so worried about her Thursday. I just got the feeling they didn't understand how sick, stressed and fragile she was. I know the bruising is not their fault but .... maybe if they would have been more careful.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> If I recall the difference in L/D and I/D is not significant, except with certain diagnoses. Nate?


WOW...this is such a loaded thread, I will have to reply in pieces. SC I'm so sorry to hear the news, I will help in any way I can. 

L/D is a low-protein diet, this is most important in the case of the kidney since protein digestion releases toxins which must be filtered by the liver. When the liver isn't working properly, these toxins build up and can really hurt an animal. Thus, lowering the protien, along with additives that help get rid of these toxins makes the l/d effective. 

I/D is a bland diet with not much nutrients at all designed to be a diet for dogs with vomitting, diarrhea, or recovery. 

I/D is lower protein than most diets, but I wouldn't substitute it for a liver diet, and vice versa. 

Cushing's has little to do with the Liver unless hepatomegally is observed, so diet change to l/d is not necessarily going to be beneficial.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

SC said:


> Thanks guys! I'm still up obsessing about all of this. Some of you may remember me posting this picture. It was on April 2nd. The face swelling came out of no where and took hours to go down. In fact I don't think it has gone down completely. I think her face is slightly swollen and her eyes are still slightly droopy. It isn't really noticeable to anyone but me and my husband. I wonder if this could have been her first symptom of whatever is wrong with her? :?: :?: :?: Where is Nate when you need him? :wink:



SC...sorry I couldn't read the post sooner. 

The symptoms you noticed prior to this are typical of many patients with metabolic diseases. The "droopy skin" has to do with a loss of skin collagen and elastin. The skin also thins out a bit, and mineralizes in some cases. To be honest, the bruising around the neck may have occured during restraint for urine or if they attempted to get a blood sample. Even simple and gentle restraint can cause this to a Cushing's dog, so don't be too alarmed. It's not painful, and I doubt there was any trauma. The lethargy and the "I'm pooped" attitude is a symptom of the disease (should it be Cushing's). It is also likely the facial swelling may have been caused by a mild allergic reaction to something totally unrelated, but since it happend a while ago, there's no way to know for sure. 

There are actually 3 causes of Cushing's. The 2 that you mentioned are from physiological anomalies (pituitary/adreanal tumors) the third is called iatrogenic and is caused by continued overdose of corticosteroids like prednisone.

My advice is going to be to get a direct answer from your veterinarian. 
Usually the process that is MOST effective and recommended is to do an ACTH STIM test followed by Low Dose Dex test to confirm a negative or positive result of the ACTCH Stim test. Ultrasound isn't necessary if these tests are positive, but if they are negative or borderline, the ultrasound will both tell them if there are tumors, or if there is ANOTHER issue that you are tackling. 

I would recommend not waiting either. The sooner you find out what is the cause, the sooner your pup can start feeling better. If the diagnosis is not definitive, then start looking elsewhere. A holistic vet, while they have great value in some cases, is not the place to start for a tumor-induced disease. 

In all cases, Cushing's is very treatable. If I had to choose a lifetime disease for my dog to get, Cushing's would be one of them. Totally manageable in most cases. Adrenal tumors can be removed or treated medically otherwise. Pituitary tumors that cause Cushing's can be managed with mitotane, ketoconizole, or lysodren/l-deprynyl. The scenario you worry about with these treatments is Addison's, the opposite of Cushing's. 

SC, the bloodwork IS a lot of money, and so might be the treatment, sugery and post operative lifetime care. Unofortunately, Cushing's is not covered by animal insurance because it's classified as genetic (unless proved Iatrogenic) and a pre-existing condition if you don't have the insurance already. What you CAN do, is try and go through your home-owner's insurance as your dog legally "property". There are ways to afford the surgery, work out a payment plan, apply for Care Credit, etc... 

SC, your dog is young, and has such a good chance to make it. However, you and your husband know what is best for your family and your dog. I know that you will make the right decision either way, but I just wanted to help you a little and give you hope that your dog will probably have a good shot at living a great life with Cushing's. 

All the best, 
Nate


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ilovesadie said:


> A holistic vet, while they have great value in some cases, is not the place to start for a tumor-induced disease.


 I will disagree just knowing that certain herbs can arrest and turn tumors around.....not saying I have done my reserach on this particular topic, I know about cancers etc. So my attitude is that there _may_ be something. Once everything is known and on the table I would still try that....but that is me


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow that's a lot of info Nate! Thank you so much! I think I need to get the blood test done and then go from there. Thanks again! :wave:


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> I had to choose a lifetime disease for my dog to get, Cushing's would be one of them'


Exactly what my vet said when we dealt with Cushing's.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I finally feel a sense of hope in all of this.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Me too Rachael! Plus Annabelle perked up a tiny bit this afternoon so of course that put a smile on my face.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry.  Prayers for Annabelle...and you. Please know we are always here for you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Give her another hug from me , thinking of you & her {{{{hugs}}} 
How is she doing today ? 

sara xx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you guys!

She seems a little better today. She's barely eaten all day and she has a little diarreah. I'm still wondering if there is another direction we can look besides the Cushing's. Like maybe pancreatitis? But then that wouldn't explain some of her symptoms and....... Cushing's can cause pancreatitis. .......sigh.......


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

SC said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> She seems a little better today. She's barely eaten all day and she has a little diarreah. I'm still wondering if there is another direction we can look besides the Cushing's. Like maybe pancreatitis? But then that wouldn't explain some of her symptoms and....... Cushing's can cause pancreatitis. .......sigh.......


So hard to deal with these things for our poor innocent babies! If only they could talk!! 
I just remembered my cats go to corners, walls, etc. when they're not feeling well and just kinda stare at the wall, and I always know to get them to the Vet.
You're a good Chi Mom and she's fortunate you're taking such good care of her!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

SC said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> She seems a little better today. She's barely eaten all day and she has a little diarreah. I'm still wondering if there is another direction we can look besides the Cushing's. Like maybe pancreatitis? But then that wouldn't explain some of her symptoms and....... Cushing's can cause pancreatitis. .......sigh.......


Just like you said, Cushing's makes dogs more susceptable to pancreatitis. The only way to tell is the blood tests and diagnostics. When you have the test results and they are not indicative of Cushing's that's a good day in my book and time to explore other options via more tests and diagnostics. If your vet has a gut feeling about Cushing's I would trust it and move forward, it's just "one of those things". 

-Nate


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Punky and Nate!

Nate, I spoke to the vet again this morning. Since the tummy med. she was prescribed a couple of weeks ago seemed to make her feel better, I asked the vet if we could try that 1 more time before we proceed with the Cushing's test. She'll have to look at her chart and see what was prescribed since she wasn't the one that prescribed it in the first place. If it is something that they can dispense again, she will. If not, she'll call me back to discuss further. 

Thank you again Nate for your expertise. And thanks everyone else for your prayers and support. It really helps!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sending prayers for little Annabelle.......such a trying time for you.


----------

